# Using Plastic parts in Buildings outdoors



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

There is probably another topic related to this same subject that I just haven't found - I don't seem to be able to put the right sequence together for the search to find it.

Anyway, here are my questions:


The other day I found the link (on one of the messages in this forum) to Plastruct and downloaded their catalog. It looks like a dream come true as far as procuring building materials.

So the first thing I am looking at are the roofing and siding materials. These are all made of Polystyrene.

Then I did some digging about the type of plastic. Apparently it has issues with paint and UV (i.e. sun).


Living in central Alabama, the layout is going to see massive amounts of sun and it gets hot here in the summertime.


If I surface a building with these materials, will it survive more than one summer or will the building have to be parked some place that is protected from the sun? 

What is the best paint to use that will protect styrene? 


Will the heat do more damage than the UV will do?

Is there a better material, such as that epoxy like molding material, that will stand up better in this environment?


Several of the building I want to model will need to look like brick. Also several of the building will need to have something that resembles a metal roof. Any recommendations? 


It also appears that if I buy a building premade, there is a high probability that it will be a similar plastic.

Thanks for all the help


Tom


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello Tom, 
You have quite a few questions, I'll try and answer as many as I have experience with. The main issue with sheeting over a structure using molded plastic is not related to painting or the plastic material but more related to the method of bonding the plastic to the framework. I have little to no success attaching plastic over a wood underframe for any length of time. Most of my buildings are mechanically assembled using nails, brass pins and glue. Paint should be an exterior grade material, spray enamel being my first choice, due to it providing better UV protection. Most of the oil based paints will react with styrene, but often the paint seals better due to it etching the top layer of plastic. I have Grandt line windows, painted with the original formula Krylon that have been outside over ten years and are in wonderful shape. Corrugated metal is available through eBay, Ozark Miniatures and several other suppliers. It is usually made from aluminum and holds up well to all types of weather. It can be painted using aluminum primer, I nail and use a silicone type clear adhesive for attaching it. Rainbow Ridge (?) in the San Diego area supplies urethane foam sheets smooth finished to carve details into or pre-textured for buildings. This is a structural foam that requires special glues and UV protection. Jig Stones provides molds and techniques for making structure using cement products, several other companies provide real rock pieces to make rock structures. Everything you asked about is available if you are willing to search. Several of the suppliers have adds in Garden Railways, several can be found on-line. nother option would be to attend a National Convention or their website and investigate some of the suppliers. Keep us posted on what you find, good luck, Don.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I have use several Plastruct (and Precision Products) plastic veneers on my buildings. As Don said, I use spray enamels (usually Rustoleum primers) for a base coat, then I'll use craft acrylics for any added coloring topped off with a couple of coats of outdoor acrylic spray clear coats. I keep my buildings outside year round and they hold up pretty well. I usually use pink foam board as a base material. 

Some old threads - 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/ForumArchives/tabid/100/Default.aspx?TOPIC_ID=41047 
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8705 
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=7586 


on some of these using Plastruct veneers - 



















-Brian


----------

